# PC Absturz durch DVD-Laufwerk



## First (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem: seit dem ich die zwei CD's von Bravo Hits 37 am PC angehört habe, stürzt der PC jetzt jedesmal ab, wenn ich irgendeine CD abspielen lassen will. 
Die Bravo-CD's sind Copy Protected und besitzen einen eigenen Player. 
Wenn sich die Schublade schliest, und die CD will starten klackt das Netzteil manchmal erst 2-3 mal im Abstand von Sec bevor der PC abstürzt, manchmal stürzt er auch 
ohne Vorwarnung beim Start der CD ab. Er produziert  aber jedesmal wieder einen Neustart.

DVD-ROM Laufwerk = LG GDR-8162B
        Mainboard = Asus A7V600
        CPU = AMD Athlon XP-A 2800+
        Chipsatz = VIA VT8377 Apollo KT 400
        Netzteil = Speed LPK9-4 420 Watt

Der PC ist fast 2 Jahre alt und läuft ca. 8 Std. pro Tag.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, da ich nicht viel Ahnung von der Technik habe.

Das wäre super
cu        first


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Eigentlich kann keine Software Dein Netzteil zum "Klacken" bringen.
Es hört sich eher so an, als wäre das Netzteil kaputt. Lass das Netzteil am besten von einem Profi im Fachhandel Deiner Wahl überprüfen. Vermutlich hängt auch der Neustart beim CD einlegen damit zusammen.



			
				First hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Bravo-CD's sind Copy Protected und besitzen einen eigenen Player.
> Wenn sich die Schublade schliest, und die CD will starten klackt das Netzteil manchmal erst 2-3 mal im Abstand von Sec bevor der PC abstürzt, manchmal stürzt er auch
> ohne Vorwarnung beim Start der CD ab. Er produziert aber jedesmal wieder einen Neustart.


----------



## gorim (28. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht ist aber auch der Softwareplayer der Bravo-CDs schuld. Wenn der Autostart anspringt, könnte er sich dazwischengeschoben haben und versucht zu starten, prüft die CD, keine Bravo-CD und stürzt ab und reißt XP mit.

Lege nochmals eine CD ein und halte beim Schließen der Schublade die linke Shift-Taste gedrückt. Das verhindert den Autostart. Solange gedrückt lassen, bis das Blinken am CD-Laufwerk aufhört oder der PC wieder abstürzt. 

In dem einen Fall würde ich dann den Bravo-Player deinstallieren. Im anderen Fall mal versuchen herauszufinden, was da klackt. Hört sich eher nach Festpaltte an.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## First (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

bin dem Vorschlag von gorim gefolgt, hat aber keinen Erfolg gebracht. Ich habe den PC dann mal aufgemacht und dann festgestellt, dass das Klacken nicht vom Lüfter sondern von der Festplatte kommt. Man kanns spüren, wenn mann die Hand auf das Festplattengehäuse legt.

Was nun?

cu          first


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2005)

Auf Nummer sicher gehen: Backup der Festplatte, erspartes zusammenkramen.
Klackende Festplatte ist oft ein eindeutiger Hinweis: "Ich gebe bald den Geist auf!"
Auch hier bezweifle ich das Software die Festplatte so zum klacken bringen kann.


----------



## First (29. Oktober 2005)

Das klingt ja nicht gut!

Werde also mal vorsichtshalber mal ein Backup der Festplatte machen. Habe ich zwar noch nie gemacht, muss halt mal schauen wie das geht. Bin halt einfach doof. Oder kannst Du mir einen Schnellkurs darin geben? wäre natürlich spitze

cu

first


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2005)

Dumm ist nur, wer dummes tut 

Es gibt Software zum sichern seiner Daten, z. B.:

http://ubt.ebunda.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/
http://www.bigspeed.net/index.php?page=bszipper
http://www.point2click.de/freeware/backup.html
(kostenlose Software)


----------



## gorim (29. Oktober 2005)

Das Klacken der Festplatte kann auch von einem defekten Netzteil stammen. Bei mir klackte die Festplatte und der Rechner bootete erst nach ein paar Versuchen. Bei der neuen Platte genau dasselbe. Im Bios bin ich dann stutzig geworden, weil die Versorgungsspannung (wird dort angezeigt) der 12V Leitung um die 10V lag. Mit einem Meßgerät nachgemessen, weil die Werte im BIOS nicht immer stimmen. Neues Netzteil und das Klacken war weg. Könnte bei Dir evtl. auch sein, weil das anlaufen des CD-Laufwerks viel Strom verbraucht.

Wenn bei Deiner Platte S.M.A.R.T. aktiviert ist, gibt es auch kostenlose Tools, die das auswerten können. Dort sind vielleicht auch Hinweise zu finden, ob die Festplatte allmäglich den Geist aufgibt.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



			
				First hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Der PC ist fast 2 Jahre alt und läuft ca. 8 Std. pro Tag.....


Wie Neurodeamon schon gesagt hat, schnell ein Backup..... wenn es um reine Daten geht (wie z.b. mp3 oder so), kannst Du sie auch ganz normal auf CD als Daten-CD brennen.
Und dann bringst Du die Kiste ganz schnell zum Händler..... bevor die Garantie abgelaufen ist. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## First (30. Oktober 2005)

Also nochmal: 
ich lege die CD in den Schuber, schliesse ihn und dann machts auf der Festplatte "klack" und der PC stürzt ab. Dann fährt er wieder von selber hoch und tut so als wär nichts gewesen. Klicke ich dann im Explorer einen Track oder eine Bilddatei an, klackts wieder auf der Festplatte 2-3 mal und die Kiste stürzt wieder ab. Lege ich die CD in den Brenner, läuft alles problemlos.   
Hmmm?

cu          first


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Oktober 2005)

@First: Hast Du eine Möglichkeit das Laufwerk irgendwo an einem anderen PC zu testen?
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das es an der Hardware liegen muss, da ich solch ausgelöstes Verhalten nicht von Software kenne. Alte Platten haben früher geklackt als die Schreibköpfe in den PARK-Zustand gesprungen sind, das ist heutzutage wesentlich leiser 

Ob es an der falschen Voltangabe im Bios liegen kann, wie schon erwähnt, kann ich nicht bestätigen oder verneinen, ich weiß es nicht.

Es kann theoretisch sogar ein lockeres IDE-Kabel sein oder sonstiges. Die Ferndiagnose ist relativ schwierig. Deshalb immer noch mein Rat: Fachhändler soll mal nachschauen, das kostet bei einem vertrausenwürdigen Händler gar nichts, oder nicht viel.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2005)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte sich vor ein paar Monaten eine 80 GB HDD gekauft...... die lag schon defekt im Regal.
Bei der war das klacken deutlich zu hören...... so deutlich dass es allein an hand des klackens kein Zweifel gab, dass die HDD defekt war..... was ein Umtausch letztenendes auch bestätigt hat.

Theoretisch kann es unzählige Ursachen geben..... selbst ein Kabelbruch ist nicht zu 100% auszuschliessen.
Zieht das CD-ROM mehr Strom wie der Brenner?
Wenn ja, dann könnte hier doch wieder das Netzteil in Frage kommen.
Und selbst wenn das BIOS die korrekte Voltzahl anzeigt, heisst es nicht dass auch die Ampere ausreichend sind.
Du kannst natürlich auch noch weiter rumspekulieren..... bis die Garantiezeit abglaufen ist.


----------



## First (30. November 2005)

Hallo an alle Helfer,

das Problem ist gelöst: es war das Netzteil, das keine konstannten Spannungen lieferte. Somit konnte die Festplatte nicht mit voller Kraft arbeiten.

Ich danke Euch Allen für die prächtige Unterstützung

cu       First


----------

